# More phones without SD card slots



## FatherSarge (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be honest, I'm a little irked by this. I'm coming up on an upgrade from my Dinc1 and have a load of stuff on the sd card. Photos, music, roms, backups, etc

We've seen the articles about why Google has decided to make the switch but it's still getting to me. I'm really curious what the rest of you are thinking about this and I want to know a little more about rooting with a phone without an sd card (gNex, etc). How do you developers feel about it?


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree completely. I have to have removable storage with any device I own. That's primarily why I decided to go with the Razr over the Nexus. Well, I also love Motorola's quality even if they do lock down their bootloaders. It's always a good thing to have the ability to remove storage, especially if a device fails.

Sent from my DROIDRAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Xenolance (Oct 12, 2011)

Ditto is all I can say. I just bought a 64GB Micro SDXC card for my SGS 2 t-989 and I'll be damned if it's going to be tossed just because they don't like the idea of them. I've had several phones die on me and lost everything on the phone which included some very sentimental pictures of loved ones who had passed away. Luckily I was able to get the most important pictures back but at half quality from picasa.

So I refuse to buy a phone that doesn't have an SD card slot now.


----------



## FatherSarge (Mar 12, 2012)

The argument against removable storage will always lead back to the new cloud storage options everyone is rolling out but it just isn't the same. Its a shame really


----------

